# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Описание вирусов: Hoax.Win32.Renos.a-b

## Зайцев Олег

Файл данного Hoax именуется winlogon.exe, размер - 24064 байта, ничем не сжат. В момент запуска проводит скрытный обен с сервером 69.50.166.196-custblock.intercage.com, откуда качает и инсталлирует программу SpywareNo объемом около 900 кб и прописывает ее в автозапуск. После этого Hoax.Win32.Renos.a портит обои на рабочем столе, подменяя их картинкой "Windows Error" и текстовкой "System has detected spyware activity. Some system functions are blocked out.
Windows recommends you to clean your PC with a spyware removal tool. This has to be done as soon as possible to prevent loss of data.", после чего делает недоступным меню смены обоев. Подмена обоев достаточна оригинальна - это собственно не обои, а HTML файл с именем desktop.html, помещаемый в папку Windows и прописанный в реестре в настройках рабочего стола (Policies\System\Wallpaper). Этот файл детектируется как Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Spywad.b, и содержит скрипты для подавления типичного для HTML меню и мигания надписью

Программа SpywareNo, в свою очередь, показывает в трее иконку, при наведении на которую выдается сообщение "No protection" с указанием в скобках, что это черезвычайно опасно. 
Щелчок по оконке открывает окно SpywareNo, в котором видны результаты сканирования - на эталонной лицензионной XP он нашел 15 троянов (несколько кейлоггеров, пару дропперов, флудеров, ...) - против всех пометка о том, что есть огромный риск от их наличия на ПК. Правда, есть тонкость - он не показывает путь и имена найденных файлов. Для лечения необходим лицензионный ключ - годичная лицензия стоит 38 евро.... При получении бесплатного ключа на три дня данная программа вылечивает выдуманные ей вирусы и устраняет подмену картинки рабочего стола, создавая видимость лечения.
Программа SpywareNo.exe детектируется KAV как Hoax.Win32.Renos.b 
Рекомендации по лечению:
1. Удалить с диска winlogon.exe и созданные им файлы
2. Сбросить настройки рабочего стола (AVZ/Восстановление системы)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## userr

C чувством юмора, гад!

----------


## Xen

Spyware-No, он же Spyware-Stop, есть полный фейк и посему подлежит немедленному уничтожению  :Smiley:  я аж офигел, когда в первый раз увидел. совести у людей нет вообще  :Wink: 

P.S. just kidding

----------

